
Vienna Opera opened its archive for free streaming - tosh
https://www.staatsoperlive.com/
======
notanote
‘All of Bach’ is the Netherlands Bach Society project to record the entire
catalogue of Bach works. Check them out if you’re in the mood for classical
music.

[https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/allofbach](https://www.bachvereniging.nl/en/allofbach)

~~~
Freak_NL
Great project. My only nitpick is that their content is not permissively
licenced. This is fine for the short-term, because the Bach Society has to
earn its keep somehow, but it would be nice if there was some kind of
licensing planned for the many decades between short and mid-term monetization
and the eventual expiry of copyright on these recordings.

------
madcaptenor
The Berlin Philharmonic is doing the same:
[https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home](https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home)

~~~
pretty_dumm_guy
I found about this yesterday. It is truly amazing. You get a Gutschein(groupon
code?) for a month.

If you like Beethoven, you should check this out :
[https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/de/concert/52428](https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/de/concert/52428)

Truly amazing especially the 2nd part(Molto vivace).

~~~
holri
Thanks for the link. If I hear Beethoven or Schubert I know that I am not
alone with those deep feelings in this tragic times. Music is a miracle.

------
ghaff
[EDITED]

The Met is doing free (beginning in the evening US East Coast) streams this
week and available for about the next day:
[https://operawire.com/metropolitan-opera-to-offer-up-
nightly...](https://operawire.com/metropolitan-opera-to-offer-up-nightly-met-
opera-streams/)

------
Barrin92
maybe one good thing that comes out of this is that more people become
conscious of how important it is to have access to high quality cultural
goods.

With the virus circulating around now everyone is affected, but the
overwhelming majority of people never has physical access to this sort of
content. Some countries have well financed public broadcasters, but it would
probably be worth expanding this stuff across national borders.

------
chrisseaton
The Royal Opera House YouTube channel also has extraordinary content with
incredible production values
[https://www.youtube.com/user/RoyalOperaHouse](https://www.youtube.com/user/RoyalOperaHouse)

------
lordofmoria
For anyone out there needing some way to respond - I find that music, and
especially classical music performed live, speaks something incredibly
profound to the soul. It finds strength inside of you that is buried deep. Yo-
yo Ma released a short song today, take a listen if you have time:
[https://youtu.be/rrBOkHfvNSY](https://youtu.be/rrBOkHfvNSY)

------
spacehunt
The Melbourne Symphony Orchestra will be streaming their performances live on
YouTube, starting from tonight's (in about 3 hours):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBYvd5LKa4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBYvd5LKa4)

------
zebraflask
This is cool! Tickets to live shows are usually pretty pricey, and these are
some of the best performances in the world.

~~~
chrido
Standing tickets (no seats) are still just 10€. (80 min before begin at the
Stehplatzkasse in Operngasse).

------
zmix
I see no "free" on that page. The only thing, which is free, is the first
month. Then it costs EUR 16.90/month.

~~~
burke
You just have to create an account. They still push you to the subscription
page but the content doesn’t require it.

~~~
zwaps
doesn't work for me. It says pay 16€ or 5€ :-(

------
tomerbd
I basically spend my entire programming life on Israeli Kan classical radio
station 24/7 of very versatile classical music:
[https://www.kan.org.il/radio/player.aspx?stationId=7](https://www.kan.org.il/radio/player.aspx?stationId=7)

~~~
MichaelMoser123
they used to run a lot of modern music, I'd wish they didn't do that.

~~~
tanderson92
Radio Swiss Classic plays older compositions; I dislike modern music as well
and use their stream.

------
kratom_sandwich
Bavarian State Opera is offering some streams as well:

[https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html?no_cache=1#c16663](https://www.staatsoper.de/tv.html?no_cache=1#c16663)

------
a4dev
Great stuff. We were had tickets for Thursday night but instead we are on the
other side of the planet in 'strayla.

------
probably_wrong
In a similar vein, the Youtube channel for the DR Koncerthuset has about 20
playlists with recordings of several symphony concerts:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Koncerthuset/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/Koncerthuset/playlists)

------
dbhattar
I only see the ‘Buy’ option. How do you get the free access?

~~~
gwern
You have to click on 'free', go to
[https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ists/login.mc](https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ists/login.mc)
, register an account (email/password), and then it plays in-browser.
[https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ists/performance_schedule.m...](https://www.culturall.com/ticket/ists/performance_schedule.mc)
lists at least 11 things to stream with '0,00 €', which I assume is how
they're doing 'free'.

~~~
shmerl
Hm, they should have made it without registration.

~~~
sjwright
Yeah, and they should wash my dishes as well. I mean is it _really free_ if I
still have to do domestic chores afterwards?

~~~
shmerl
If it's free art, why the registration? I see no point. I didn't bother making
an account.

------
ribalda
Seems to be free only on the web not in the Android app

------
theAS
Is there a website or channel or radio , which plays these classsics from
various websites randomly ? like a FM radio.

~~~
krustyburger
I listen to a stream of a Los Angeles station called KUSC all the time. It’s a
fantastic station (unless they’re doing a pledge drive, but don’t worry, they
just did one) and it’s comforting that it’s the same hosts no matter where I
travel.

Asking to play it works across all major devices and platforms.

~~~
tanderson92
I used to listen to KUSC until I got annoyed with the commercials and
interruptions, of which there are quite a few. Now I recommend Radio Swiss
Classic
([http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/](http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/)), which
is better in this respect; the music may be of slightly less variety and with
less scommentary.

------
virtualpresence
I only get the "Buy" option for everything

------
schnable
Doesn't seem to be free on the Apple TV app.

------
happytiger
Oh I would be willing to pay to put this on Sonos.

Amazing...

------
tomerbd
where is it I went to their website in the link but I don't see where the free
streaming is...

------
constas
ok i like opera

------
atregir
So cool!

------
seemslegit
Can we stop advertising time-limited singup-requiring trials as "opened for
free" ? Because for that matter - so did pornhub.

~~~
tus88
You know that how?

~~~
seemslegit
Because I saw them advertising that, on their site, which I browsed to, for
the purpose of viewing pornography.

------
fortran77
Some might consider J.S. Bach to be "Baroque" not "Classical."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Sebastian_Bach)

~~~
twelvechairs
Even that link draws a distinction between the 'classical period' (what you
linked to) and 'classical music' (a much broader range and the terminology
parent commenter used)

~~~
fortran77
Listen, if you want to call all Western Art music "classical" go right ahead.
In fact, pop stuff like "Andrea Bocelli" and "The Piano Guys" gets lumped into
"classical" too.

~~~
dmix
Sounds like a pointless hill to die on IMO, even if it is technically
accurate. With language there's always plenty of context which humans are
smart enough to make distinctions from.

I've never understood why people selectively allow broad context for most
things, except for some pet subjects. The label programmers vs developers vs
engineers is a good example, when the majority of people know what you're
referring to. Making the distinction insignificant far more often than not.

Edit: Do you think Google really has 1700 "engineers" working on the
coronavirus testing website? (probably not, that likely includes UX,
designers, management, etc). Does it matter to the expected audience? (no).

~~~
lozenge
It's difficult to imagine how any team of 1,700 could work on a new website
whose spec isn't even fleshed out.

I read the project got 1,700 volunteer applications, not actual commitments.

------
coretx
It's not free. They force you to register.

This is free advertisement at HN. Not HN.

~~~
crooked-v
You have to create an account, but you don't need to sign up for a
subscription, so yes, it's free.

~~~
coretx
The exchange of one service for the other has a somewhat different legal
status & definition at many parts of the world. However, it's not "free"
anywhere. Neither "free" as in "Free beer" or "Free" as in freedom.

